# For Harry



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok Harry here ya go. Here is a clock gear with pinion and arbor I made. I made this one completely from scratch. I am also including a couple of screws I made with a dime to give you a idea of how small. I used the super macro on my camera. I have to use my loupes with tweezers to handle the screws.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Now that is some small pieces. Now I can see where you get the patients.


----------



## vagabon1 (Aug 25, 2008)

these are my first signs, not perfect but getting there. is there any certain depth to route out letters?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, bernie, you've whetted my appetite, PLEASE, PLEASE, some action shots.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"these are my first signs, not perfect but getting there. is there any certain depth to route out letters?"

Whatever appeals to YOU.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry how are ya? It may be a while Harry. It takes me a while to setup these turnings and generally only set it up when needed. I certainly will if needed or time permits. I am hoping to retire next year and will have more time to do some of these types of activities. On the screws Harry I am not real high tech. I have a mini tap and die set from Bergeon ($1300). Once I have the small screw turned to size then I will thread it with these. I will get you pictures of my watch makers lathe and the tap & Die set. I sold my compound slide about 15 yrs ago when I was young and dumb. Sometimes I wish I had it back but I only used it once or twice a year and needed the money. If I need more than one wheel cut I generally contact my friend in NY as he has the $8,000 wheel cutter. He can cut any wheel for any clock. I will see what I can do as far as some photo in action.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I really do appreciate what you're doing for me Bernie and please do understand that I'm genuinely interested to see how these things are done, that's how I've learned so many of life's interesting things, the only subject that I studied was electronics and up to retirement that was my main interest in life, wood and metalwork were just hobbies.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I will see what I can do Harry. Yep I have been a electronic tech now for 43 yrs. Fixed my first tube type TV and radio's in 1965. I have also been in ham or amatuer radio now for 38 yrs. I have built over 30 antenna's, a half dozen transmitters, etc. I built one transmitter in a metal cough drop box that put out .95 watts. Talked to a monk in Nepal on it. Clocks and woodworking/Turning have been my hobbies also. I have been a supervisor the last 5 yrs. but the old man still has to show the youngsters at times how it is done.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Now Harry.....don't you recognize a con job when you seen one. Just take a look at Bernie, he is much too young to have all that experience behind him. Maybe you will want to believe him in 20 years, but he is a little early with his "old man" yarns just yet..... LOL 

Hey Bernie... just thought I'd step in and keep my old friend straight ...heeeee


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yea, Yea, Bob. Let's see ya do one of each.Forgot to tell Harry that my sister said she found a picture of me and her with my old cushman scooter. I was 12 yrs. old and had to make two bolts with threads for it cause dad wouldn't drive 60 miles to the dealer to get them. So I made them on granddad's old atlas lathe. I never did find out what happened to that scooter though. Don't know if dad sold it when I left or if he scraped it. Sure would like to have it today. 

Yea I know 62 is young Bob but when you got the two newest guys in the shop at 23 and 27. Those guys are kids and that is young.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I know what you're saying Bob, Bernie does look too young to have had all that experience however, I can pick a bulldust merchant a mile away and Bernie is definitely not one of those.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Bulldust huh Harry. My granddad didn't call it that. 

At 61 my 99 year old grandmother calls me a snot nosed kid. Oh well can't win them all.


----------

